# Lowered



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Dude that looks so clean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

Are those 17 or 18s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

18x8.5 +35


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

looks good. tire size? any rubbing in the rear?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very clean nice look.


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

GMMillwright said:


> looks good. tire size? any rubbing in the rear?


As far as rubbing in the rear, only if someone is in the back. I have the rear at the lowest setting. Tires are 225/40/18


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## meatball (May 29, 2016)

looks good. I'm gonna have to lower my car now


----------



## s0wingseason (May 27, 2016)

blackout looks sick!


----------

